# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Giúp dùm em lỗi này

## new led

chào các pac, em mới học nhập môn lập trình, viết và chạy chương trình nhỏ mà sao nó báo lỗi này hoài, không biết là lỗi ji, pac nào biết chỉ giúp em, em cám ơn

" compiling manifest to resources...
project : error prj0003 : error spawning 'rc.exe'.
build log was saved at "file://c:\documents and settings\balaxanh\my documents\visual studio 2008\projects\07k2148\07k2148\debug\buildlog.htm"
07k2148 - 1 error(s), 0 warning(s)
========== build: 0 succeeded, 1 failed, 0 up-to-date, 0 skipped ========== "

----------


## changmin629x

build log was saved at "file://c:\documents and settings\balaxanh\my documents\visual studio 2008\projects\07k2148\07k2148\debug\buildlog.htm"
bạn vào đường dẫn đó đọc nó sẽ chỉ rõ nguyên nhân phát sinh error cho bạn còn nếu bạn không đọc được thì post file đó lên mình tìm cho 
nó báo không thể tạo được file rc.exe rất có thể một quá trình nào đó đã ngăn chặn và cũng không ngoại trừ code của bạn tự bản thân mang lỗi

----------


## xuanninh164

mình vào đường dẫn nó đó nó hiện ra bảng hướng dẫn này, nhưng mình không đọc được, nhờ bạn giúp dùm mình

build log  *build started: project: 07k2148, configuration: debug|win32*


 command lines  creating temporary file "d:\cau truc du lieu\thuc hanh\bai nop\07k2148\07k2148\debug
sp00000115403156.rsp" with contents
[
/od /d "win32" /d "_debug" /d "_console" /d "_unicode" /d "unicode" /gm /ehsc /rtc1 /mdd /fo"debug\\" /fd"debug\vc90.pdb" /w3 /c /zi /tp ".\07k2148_tuan1.cpp"
]
creating command line "cl.exe @"d:\cau truc du lieu\thuc hanh\bai nop\07k2148\07k2148\debug
sp00000115403156.rsp" /nologo /errorreport[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]rompt"
creating temporary file "d:\cau truc du lieu\thuc hanh\bai nop\07k2148\07k2148\debug\tmp00000215403156.tmp" with contents
[
1 /* createprocess_manifest_resource_id */ 24 /* rt_manifest */ ".\\debug\\07k2148.exe.embed.manifest"
]
creating command line "rc.exe /fo".\debug\07k2148.exe.embed.manifest.res" "d:\cau truc du lieu\thuc hanh\bai nop\07k2148\07k2148\debug\tmp00000215403156.tmp""
creating temporary file "d:\cau truc du lieu\thuc hanh\bai nop\07k2148\07k2148\debug
sp00000315403156.rsp" with contents
[
/out:"d:\cau truc du lieu\thuc hanh\bai nop\07k2148\debug\07k2148.exe" /incremental /manifest /manifestfile:"debug\07k2148.exe.intermediate.manif  est" /manifestuac:"level='asinvoker' uiaccess='false'" /debug /pdb:"d:\cau truc du lieu\thuc hanh\bai nop\07k2148\debug\07k2148.pdb" /subsystem:console /dynamicbase /nxcompat /machine:x86 kernel32.lib user32.lib gdi32.lib winspool.lib comdlg32.lib advapi32.lib shell32.lib ole32.lib oleaut32.lib uuid.lib odbc32.lib odbccp32.lib

".\debug\07k2148_tuan1.obj"

".\debug\07k2148.exe.embed.manifest.res"
]
creating command line "link.exe @"d:\cau truc du lieu\thuc hanh\bai nop\07k2148\07k2148\debug
sp00000315403156.rsp" /nologo /errorreport[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]rompt"
 output window  compiling...
07k2148_tuan1.cpp
compiling manifest to resources...
project : error prj0003 : error spawning 'rc.exe'.
 results  build log was saved at "file://d:\cau truc du lieu\thuc hanh\bai nop\07k2148\07k2148\debug\buildlog.htm"
07k2148 - 1 error(s), 0 warning(s)

----------


## xuantruong.seo

bạn thử tạo 1 project khác rồi cho chạy thử xem có lỗi không .
tốt nhất bạn up cả project lên thì mọi người mới tìm ra lỗi của bạn , bạn up mỗi cái thông báo lỗi thì khó tìm lắm.

----------

